# games on firestick



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I have many games on my Kindle fire, but these do not show up on the fire stick.  Should they?  Or will only the ones I buy with the fire stick be there?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Very few of the games I have for my Fire, and very few that I review as the Free App of the Day are available for the Fire Stick...

You can buy apps for the Fire Stick using your device...but you'll want to go to the area for Fire TV apps.

Click here for the Fire TV area of the App Store. Note that some of the apps require the controller.

Betsy


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks Betsy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Today's KBAAD (bonus app) to the Fire Free App of the Day is a Frogger-like game that works on the Stick. I'm going to try it later....

Crossy Road.



Betsy


----------



## Belas (4 mo ago)

I've been using a firestick for more than a yesr, but havn't tried playing games on it. As my son gets older, I wonder whether there are games for children there (he is 7 now)?


----------



## RhianG (3 mo ago)

Tetris. I like old school lol


----------

